# Running Eclipse and want a Liberty theme, LIKE NOW, try this porter.



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I Love Eclipse, IMO its the beez knees, I love every ROM out there but Eclipse is my favorite, I've tried other porters, someone may know of a better one but they haven't spoken up.... I successfully ported the Alien theme from Liberty to Eclipse 2.0 with this auto porter, it worked great for me, follow the instructions, add your current ROM, then Add your theme, then hit PORT the whole process takes about 20 minutes, you will end up with a folder named port, in there will be a zip named final. Wipe cache and Flash the zip named FINAL and leave the system and meta folders alone, This is not my work so I don't want any credit or thanks, thank the people that wrote it, heres a link to the original thread and porter:

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-themes/75749-program-universal-theme-porter-beta.html

Gotta go, I have more themes I want.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

Im just thanking you for the post. I really want alien theme on eclipse. I would not have known about this unless you posted it. Thanks


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I Just found out it wont work on older themes like Droid 2 themes prolly because of the 3 frameworks deal







I just want vanilla froyo on Eclipse dammit. Oh Well, I'm gonna try wugfresh's gingy themer or whatever then I'm back to replacing icons 1 by 1 but can someone tell me what is inside blur-res and moto-res and why they must as well be themed? Also, WTF am I supposed to put inside them?


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone know how to make this thing work with older dx and d2 themes that don't have moto-res and blur-res? It said it works across all platforms and im trying to use a froyo theme... Lemme check into this a little more... Btw you have to run as admin... Might help<<<duhhh


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

Haven't used it and didn't try it but, it seems to me the hang up is the blur and moto res files. What I would do is pull those two files out of the one you are using to port.. that the rom i think? then I would try porting it and after its done and you get that final.zip or whatever, put blur and moto back into it.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

xkape said:


> Haven't used it and didn't try it but, it seems to me the hang up is the blur and moto res files. What I would do is pull those two files out of the one you are using to port.. that the rom i think? then I would try porting it and after its done and you get that final.zip or whatever, put blur and moto back into it.


I tried, it failed. : ( maybe i should just learn more about actual themeing like you guys, i cant give up until i get vanilla froyo on Eclipse so thanks for the tips. Dude, I used the porter on the visual revert mod from droidtheory like 1.1 and it made some sort of stock alien monstrosity, scared the crap out of me.?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I Love Eclipse, IMO its the beez knees, I love every ROM out there but Eclipse is my favorite, I've tried other porters, someone may know of a better one but they haven't spoken up.... I successfully ported the Alien theme from Liberty to Eclipse 2.0 with this auto porter, it worked great for me, follow the instructions, add your current ROM, then Add your theme, then hit PORT the whole process takes about 20 minutes, you will end up with a folder named port, in there will be a zip named final. Wipe cache and Flash the zip named FINAL and leave the system and meta folders alone, This is not my work so I don't want any credit or thanks, thank the people that wrote it, heres a link to the original thread and porter:
> 
> http://www.droidforu...orter-beta.html
> 
> Gotta go, I have more themes I want.


hey terry, i have followed your instructions to the t and it keeps failing when i flash. am i missing something? i ran as admin put my theme in the put in my rom and it port. that part worked. i just put the final zip on my sd ext went into bootstrap and flash but keeps failing. i even tyied porting again and same thing. any help would be awesome


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

its done that to me on a few themes, is it an old froyo theme your porting?


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

It could be the update binary in the ZIP.....I always have to switch it out before I flash any UOT themes as theirs doesn't like (at least mine) the Bionic. To do this from your phone, download Astro File Manager (only one that's worked for me this way), download a ROM like Liberty, Eclipse, or Th3ory (you might already still have it on your sdcard, if not, put the downloaded one there), open Astro, go to your sdcard where the ROM file is, go into the ROM ZIP in the /META-INF/com/google/android and press-hold the update binary, select copy, go to the SAME folder inside the theme ZIP (should've put that on your sdcard also) and delete the update binary in there, and paste the one from the ROM you copied. Not guaranteeing this will work, but it's worked with other theme related ZIPs, so thought I'd share.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

terryrook said:


> its done that to me on a few themes, is it an old froyo theme your porting?


its the same combo as the op alien to eclipse


----------

